# Has your dogs performance changed when you brought a new dog/puppy home?



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Question explains it really, I am interested to see if anyone has had the same troubles as I am having.

We have had Jäger 3 weeks now, and Indie has been totally spaced out at agility ever since, jumpers is a bit better but agility, na uh. Complete air head, can't even get her to sit straight at the start line any more! 

I understand it's a lot of changes, but I had lots of plans for trials coming up and I don't want to blow my money if she is like this.

I have been trying to keep everything as normal as I can for her, still play in the yard alone, still train together etc etc.

Anyone been through similar? Suggestions?

Or is time the answer here?


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

I have 2 intact males 2 yrs apart in age. Did not see any change in the older dog's performance when I brought the puppy home. Off course they were separated for the first few days and only met through a barrier, then a few minutes together supervised, it was a gradual merge where now they run together unsupervised. I believe the dog temperaments have a lot to do with how they get along and perform. My older has the alpha and dominant temperament whereas the younger does not have a desire to be alpha so it was a very good match. Both are extremely high driven.

How are the temperaments of your dogs? It could answer why you are experiencing issues with performance.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You might want to get her health tested. Going spacy and air headed is something I've seen in lyme before. I don't know if it's common in Australia, but the internet tells me it exists. (At least if your definition of airheaded and mine match up).


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

CptJack, as far as I know you can't get Lyme ticks in my part of Australia. I did think about going and getting some
Bloods done but I am pretty sure it's just due to the fact that when I am training jäger, she wants to join in and I get frustrated, sending her mixed messages. 
I will try and clear my head and go to training as normal as I can on Tuesday and see what happens.


----------

